# Solved: why do you need winzip?



## luckypizza57 (Aug 1, 2009)

why do we need winzip? I load winzip 7 down because it said I need to unzip a driver but can't not and if I need which one wounld be easy to use luckypizza57


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

WinZip provides all the features necessary to create easy backups, compress e-mail files, and manage downloaded files from the Internet.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Izarc is a good option as well.
http://www.izarc.org/


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

bzip2 is the highest compression engine out there and is cross-platform, open source, and is free.

You can download the Windows version of bzip2 for free from CGPGroup.com or bzip2 Downloads. Documentation & Howto downloads.

Note: I use the Linux version of bzip2 from a command line as follows (examples), and it is likely that the same can be done from the Windows Run command:
1) to uncompress the file firefox-3.0.13.tar.bz2:
$ bunzip firefox-3.0.13.tar.bz2 <--- Note the suffix bz2 of a bzip2 compressed file
2) to compress the file firefox-3.0.13.tar:
$ bzip2 firefox-3.0.13.tar

-- Tom


----------



## skybringdeath (Sep 5, 2009)

a much more user friendly if you can call it that RAR/Zip application 
would be WINRAR found here www.rarlab.com

Very easy to install once done you can just rightclick on the compressed file, and click extract here or extract to [folder name]

to compress files just right click them and follow the prompts


----------



## darrenalex (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi.... I read your post and as per that winzip is use to compress the files so we can use large memory size in small one and winzip 7 is older version now a days in market winzip 12.1 version is available so in that password protected and also JPEG image cpompression available.... Thanks for sharing the post....


----------



## luckypizza57 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks Imm,shannon08,squashman,lotuseclat,skyringdeath,darrenalex,perseadrian. where will this journey take me Im going into the world of zip file I will be back to let you how it went luckypizza57


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

rohitha said:


> hi .........
> how to use winzip software then..........
> 
> Click Here to Know More


You might try doing it this way
Click Here to Know More


----------



## luckypizza57 (Aug 1, 2009)

have been checking some winzip sofeware to see how they work ? my question is how do I know went the file was unzip you see I tring to fix my loptop and need some driver and they come in zip form I think I unzip but can,t find them if it did unzip . I unzip a file it went all over my desktop it took me a long time to clean my desktop but you learn by errors ? how do I know went I unzip some  driver ? software don,t tell mush luckypizza57


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Most drivers you download will either be a standard ZIP archive or a self extracting archive. With the standard archive, you open the file in your zip program, then you either drag and drop the files to the location you want, or choose extract, and select the folder to extract to.
The self extracting archives usually present a dialog showing you the folder they will extract the files to, and letting you change the folder if desired. Or there should be instructions at the website where you downloaded the files telling you where they will be extracted to.

If you can provide a link to the driver file you are downloading, and which zip program you are using (7Zip, Winzip, WinRar, Izarc, bzip2, etc) someone can give you more step by step instructions


----------



## luckypizza57 (Aug 1, 2009)

Im back and have learn a lot from winzip and thanks to you techguys  I got this winzip software that dose the work it unzip the driver and send it to explorer and tell you what to do thanks love for all luckypizza57


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

When did Winzip become the generic term for compression software?


----------



## luckypizza57 (Aug 1, 2009)

I don,t understand question? when did winzip became the generic term for compressed software luckypizza57


----------

